# Back to 22's



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

Has any one else got a Beretta U22Neos,I bought one little over a month ago and love it .All anyone talks about on here is the Ruger or Buck Mark. haven't put but about 200 rounds down the barrel it's a tack driver ,no problems even using cheap ammo.Is there a problem with this pistol i don't know about.Just wanted to know before i buy another one.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I've only had Rugers however I've heard good things about the neos, as well as the sig mosquitos.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I've only had Rugers however I've heard good things about the neos, as well as the sig mosquitos.


I've heard good things about the Neos also. The Sig Mosquito is a piece of junk from what I hear from my friends that own them. In my limited use with them the Rugers and Buckmarks are far better. The biggest complaint I've seen with Mosquitos is that they are jam o matics and don't handle a wide variety of ammo well. To be fair the Sig Mosquito along with say a Walther P22 are a different class of .22 handgun. They are made to emulate a full size handgun, but in .22. A Ruger or Buckmark is a handgun designed from the onset as a .22 handgun.


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

I really like my Neo and they have been out there for a few years. Hope i'm not the only one that bought one ,


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought a S&W 22A last December and have put around 500 rounds through it so far. Four hiccups all related to crappy ammo. I put a cheap Red Dot on it and it's a lot more accurate than I am. I paid $199 + tax and call in from Mike's. Not enough experience to give comparisons to the others but can't see any room for improvement, especially considering the price.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When I was shopping fer a good plinker years back it came down to the Neos and P22. I settled fer the P22 due to the size and feel. Couldn't be happier, but if I found a Neos at a good $$$ I'd snatch it up! The Sig looks/feels good but have also heard they are not quality plinkers....:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

bought a neos about 3 yrs ago .except for the recall?(took 6 mo to get my gun back)my only dislike is the slide release


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> When I was shopping fer a good plinker years back it came down to the Neos and P22. I settled fer the P22 due to the size and feel. Couldn't be happier, but if I found a Neos at a good $$$ I'd snatch it up! The Sig looks/feels good but have also heard they are not quality plinkers....:thumbsup:


Yep and the P22 with the Gemtech OutbackII silencer is the best toy around.
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Seanpcola said:


> I bought a S&W 22A last December and have put around 500 rounds through it so far. Four hiccups all related to crappy ammo. I put a cheap Red Dot on it and it's a lot more accurate than I am. I paid $199 + tax and call in from Mike's. Not enough experience to give comparisons to the others but can't see any room for improvement, especially considering the price.


+2,Great gun,eats anyting I feed it and is just about "point and shoot".It stays home alot cause it's too damn accurate.............

Robin


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I love my neos eats any ammo I feed it. It's very accurate witha red dot or halo sight. 



I hate the factory sights.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Stay away from the Sig... The Neos are nice guns from what I hear from buddies that own them. I prefer the Buck Mark and then the Ruger to any of the others. Except the Smith 41........


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

kaferhaus said:


> Stay away from the Sig... The Neos are nice guns from what I hear from buddies that own them. I prefer the Buck Mark and then the Ruger to any of the others. Except the Smith 41........


 
Yep, I love my neos, but it was a gift. My sister bought it for me because it looks really cool. My dad has a Ruger Mark I that is probaby 50 years old and it easily outshoots my neos. It eat anything like candy and the sights are true target sights.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Neos is a great gun, use it in my CCW classes. Had it for 4 years or so.

My partner doesn't care for it tho - she really likes the 1911 grip and grip angle.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Seanpcola said:


> I bought a S&W 22A last December and have put around 500 rounds through it so far. Four hiccups all related to crappy ammo. I put a cheap Red Dot on it and it's a lot more accurate than I am. I paid $199 + tax and call in from Mike's. Not enough experience to give comparisons to the others but can't see any room for improvement, especially considering the price.


*I bought the same one a while back and put a Doctor on it and had the same result. Super accurate and fun to shoot with half descent ammo. I found the federal brick was fine. Good value pistol IMO.*


----------

